# "Isabella Issy" and "Sparkles Red Captain Hook"



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Appropriately named by my four year old...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are so pretty!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Very pretty bettas!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow they're beautiful!!!!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you. I love them both dearly. Issy was my daughter's pick. And Sparkles was mine  Fell in love at Petco... who knew??
Is it bad that I am thinking of maybe getting another one? Boy these fish are addictive...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It means you're addicted to bettas!! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It's not bad. You're just getting addicted. I have 5 and if I could have more, I would. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know why I picked a female that looks like Blue Bonnet. Maybe I should go back for a male! lol I saw a pretty blue one.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I remember this other one I saw... grey with white edges to his fins. I am already thinking of housing arrangements. Issy is in this 2 gal cookie container from Costco. Great organic animal crackers and cheap living quarters for Issy! It looks like a cube and it also has a lid! Holes in the lid of course...

And it just so happened that I bought another cookie jar lol  My poor husband must think I'm crazy. I'll wait a few weeks though. Have to make sure Sparkles is OK in his tank.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Elena said:


> I remember this other one I saw... grey with white edges to his fins. I am already thinking of housing arrangements. Issy is in this 2 gal cookie container from Costco. Great organic animal crackers and cheap living quarters for Issy! It looks like a cube and it also has a lid! Holes in the lid of course...
> 
> And it just so happened that I bought another cookie jar lol  My poor husband must think I'm crazy. I'll wait a few weeks though. Have to make sure Sparkles is OK in his tank.


The one you saw was a grey BF (ButterFly), it's a really cool pattern. Sparkles shows the BF pattern. 

BTW both of your fish are awesome!!!

I'm a breeder, so I took my addiction to extrmemes ;P


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful bettas!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow gorgeous little guys! lol the betta addiction is pretty crazy, i'm constantly looking for ANYTHING we have in our house that is good to house a betta in, just so i can get another, hehe. my mom bought a huuuge jar of pickles recently, and she doesn't know that i'm secretly excited because it's definitely going to be a great house for the next betta i wanna get


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks all for the compliments. I am now thoroughly addicted. As I went to Petsmart today to get Sparkles his new house decor I made the HUGE mistake of going through the betta section... They have this gorgeous female, white with red fins, that I swear winked at me while I was going by. Then she followed my finger. Must be species adaptation to the pet store situation... "Take me home!" Anyway I'm glad to say I did not get her... Yet. Would she be ok in my community 30 gal? I mean I just took Sparkles out of there due to the filter. Following another thread in the care section it seems like she could do well... Good grief,what have I gotten myself into?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A female might be better in the community tank with the filter because they don't have the long, flowing fins that the males have.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought so! ~doing a little happy dance~ I will have a backup tank just in case. Can you tell I already made up my mind? :-D


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

And here is Sparkles in his new home. Sorry for the bad quality- my camera phone is not great.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice pic. And I'm glad you have a backup tank if it doesn't work.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol... I try to be responsible but it's hard. All joking aside, if I do get this lady that would be it for us at least for a while. I am plotting to get my hubby to agree to a split 10gal... to give these boys a great home. This will certainly take me a few months at least... "Why do you need another fish tank?" lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I get that from my Mother...and I'm 47 years old! lol "you don't need any more fish!!"


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This is my mom: "Your already breeding them why do you want another?" Me: "Because, he will help me enhance my lines!"  I'm an extrmemly addicted person.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah but it's a good addiction to have.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

My mom wouldn't agree at all xD I've already spent over 200 bucks in the last month on Bettas alone. She thinks that 3 is good enough. Of course, I'm over here plotting on bigger tanks for my boys, because bigger is usually better xD


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

So here is Sparkles flaring at the mirror... the tear is gone. Do they heal so quickly? It's only been two days. True it was a small tear but still.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's soo pretty!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

how lovely!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is over 2 years old.


----------

